# Connecticut Hooter Wed Mar 19th



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Sup people me my brother and toby form sno-way might be eating some hooters on wed if anyone slse in interested in hanging out on wed for some lunch let us know. if not well enjoy hooters with out you


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

If I can make it, it will need to be on Wednesday evening GP.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

either way some time wed maybe, lol


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

i just bought my plane ticket


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I'll be at Rescue 1 in New Jersey looking at our new truck that is on there line. I guess I miss this one.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

i would meet you there. but me and my buddies go up there every thursday night for all you can eat wing night. so 2 nights in a row and this will be me on the toilet


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol ok your gonna miss out


----------



## Kevin97Tahoe (Jan 4, 2008)

Damn you guys. I bowl on Wednesdays. Next time.

Think snow is done in CT. Bummer!!!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Wings were good. Hooters girls were easy on the eyes.

Thanks GP and John. It was nice meeting you both.


----------

